# Hunternet has reached 4004!



## Kelly B

...a much prettier number than 4000, selon moi.

 Congratulations and thanks! 

(and I love your not-so-new avatar, by the way.)


----------



## Crescent

Félicitations, hunternet!! 
C'est toujours un grand plaisir pour moi de vous rencontrer sur les forums, et de lire vos posts!!  Merci beaucoup de tout votre aide, et gentillesse!! 
J'espère vous croiser sur les forums plus souvent!!


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Je suis ravi que vos 4000 soient passés moins inaperçus que vos 2000 

Et j'avoue avoir raté les 3000 

Bravo, c'est toujours un plaisir de vous voir chasser les petits soucis linguistiques de vos contemporains avec une telle ardeur.


----------



## hunternet

Hahaha, thank you all, i was not aware of that traditional greeting !

I will try to do my best to provide even-better posts, and i plan to reach the incredible amount of 44 000 posts within the next two months (impossible n'est pas Français !) hehe.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ah ! C'est malin de faire remonter des vieux fils à la surface...  J'ai rien compris, moi !  Ben tant pis, imagine que les 2K sont 4K, ni vue ni connue j't'embrouille ! 
 (merci Kelly !).

Bisettes.


----------



## Missrapunzel

Bravo Karine, quelle inspiration et quel talent! 
On devrait tous se méfier un peu plus d'hunternet, qui est prêt à chasser tout ce qui bouge sur ce forum!  haha...
Bon courage hunternet pour atteindre l'objectif que tu t'es fixé dans les deux prochains mois!  
PS : est-ce que tu as fixé un quota de slash [/] pour tes 44 000 ?


----------



## DearPrudence

hunternet said:


> Hahaha, thank you all, i was not aware of that traditional greeting !
> 
> I will try to do my best to provide even-better posts, and i plan to reach the incredible amount of 44 000 posts within the next two months (impossible n'est pas Français !) hehe.


Mignon, le pingouin, mais l'auréole..?  
Quels sont ces "i" qui m'écorchent la vue ?!!!

DP en mode mod  
*
Félicitations, bravo & merci *pour tous ces réponses apportées, grand chasseur urbain ! 

DP


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je vais quand même pas attendre les 44 000 pour mettre un petit mot ! 

_*    Félicitations Hunternet   

(Mais au fait, est-ce qu'on doit dire Hunternet ou l'Hunternet  ? )
*_​


----------



## Arrius

*Toujours agréable et utile de te lire.* 
J'adore ton oiselet dodu en smoking, mais le rond jaune au-dessus de sa tête? C'est peut-être la boucle d'un piège que lui dresse un chasseur désireux de capturer une petite bête si charmante.
*Hearty congratulations on no mean achievement! *


----------



## hunternet

Punky Zoé said:


> _*
> (Mais au fait, est-ce qu'on doit dire Hunternet ou l'Hunternet  ? )
> *_​



--> [eunteurnette] sans article, avec une prononciation bien française, un "eu" comme le "heuuu" de l'hésitation entre deux traductions 



Arrius said:


> *Toujours agréable et utile de te lire.*
> J'adore ton oiselet dodu en smoking, mais le rond jaune au-dessus de sa tête?



Il s'agit de l'auréole des anges, mon avatar ayant été récemment canonisé (ou béatifié je ne sais plus) et loué par certains utilisateurs du forum !


----------



## jierbe31

Epaté je suis (comme Yoda !) à la fois par le nombre de tes posts et ton jeune âge.
Je sais, je sais, "à une âme bien née, la valeur n'attend pas le nombre des années", mais quand même...
Combien d'heures par jour passes-tu  devant ton petit écran ? 
Re-épaté je re-suis (pardon Maître Capello)
En tout cas bravo et merci pour tes réponses toujours constructives.
Rendez-vous aux 5000.
Cheerio!


----------

